# Opinions Needed ...



## pgsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey y'all,
I'm in need of as many opinions as possible to help me make up my mind. I've recently moved onto 8 acres, with about 4 acres as field, the rest is lawn and trees along the creek and up the small hill. There's 40 years worth of the previous owner's junk that I need to clear out of one corner of the property since he used it as his own personal land fill.  To me, this means that I'm going to need a good little tractor with a FEL to help get things under control. I read everything I could find about compact tractors, and now I'm trying to decide between these two:

The first is a Yanmar FX24D which was originally purchased from Stan Hoye. It has 1000 hours on it, has a Koyker 140 loader, and comes with a 5 ft King Kutter shredder and a box blade. Price is 8K. No ROPS, so I'll have to buy and install that.

The second tractor is a Kubota L2250 4X4 with 1200 hours on it. It has a BF400G loader, but no other implements. However, it is 1K less than the Yanmar.

From everything I've read, both are good quality little tractors. Price factor is about even since the Kubota costs less and it already has a ROPS. Both look (from their pictures) to be in pretty good shape and well cared for. Both are in my general vicinity so I could go and pick them up without any shipping costs. I haven't gone and actually driven either one yet. 

So how about some unbiased (or biased) opinions from all you tractor afficionados out there!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Paul,

This is a toss up as both tractors are excellent.

The Yanmar FX24D Specs: FX24D Yanmar: 1984-? - 28.8 Engine-24 PTO HP - 3 CYL Water cooled - 2623#’s Power-Shift 9/3 geared transmission. 

A well built, durable and highly dependable tractor. Even though it's a grey market import, it has excellent parts support and consumables are easily available. The power-shift transmission, originally designed for Japan's rental industry, is bullet proof and has a history of outlasting most other foreign and domestic models. The transmission is also built to shift on the 'Fly' (clutch-less) and makes an excellent Loader Tractor. 

The Kubota L2250 Specs: L2250 Kubota: 1985-1990 - 26.5 Engine-21.2 PTO HP - 3 CYL Water cooled - 2380#’s - 8/2 geared transmission.

Only slightly smaller in weight and HP but also, a very durable and well built machine.

SHARTEL


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

I have owned both. Had 2 336D yanmars and a couple of kubotas. 

The powershift Yanmar is the nicest of the lot. I preferr it over any of the tractors I have owned.

I sold the first one and bought a new one as a fellow just had to have it. The second one somehow shorted and caught fire. My brother was using it, total loss. I went to get another one, sorry, JD told yanmar to quit competing with them as yanmar builds the JD. So I couldn't get one and I bought a Kubota with the shuttle shift 8sp. It wouldn't go slow enough to do a good job tilling, and when you were pulling anything if you went to shift it hesitated so long all your momentum was lost. 

In my opinion, GO WITH YANMAR.

I traded my kubota off with under a hundred hrs on it and different tractor. I also want you folks to know, I like kubota, I had a 245DT and wish I still had it, just the one I bought after having that yanmar really disappointed me.


----------

